# few pix from today



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

I just love bath pix!  humm excuse the poop! didnt see that one 




























Sausage likes to watch out the window 



























Funny devil crest XD


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Sausage is beautiful. What mutation is she? Pearl pied?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hee hee cute. She got saturated.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah pearl pied i think  she ma lil baby  love her to peices, spuddy's getting there he just needs some more confidence, one thing about him though is that he will NEVER bite, he opens his beak at ya but ya can touch him on his beak with ur finger and he still doesnt try to bite, just opens his beak lol, think he could be a sweetie with a lil bit more work ^^


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute, that is one wet bird  Spike jumped on my head well I was looking at the pictures and said pretty


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

hehe bless him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww your tiels are lovely


----------



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

How sweet! I wish our teils would take baths on their own, they wont even get near the bath except to drink it! We have to stick them in the shower and soak them and they still resist!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww thats a shame its lovely to watch them have a bath. We started off giving sausage spray baths and she loved them, then when we got spud we hadnt really tamed him before he was let loose around the room so we just put a bowl of water down on their gym and they both love to have a splash, i tend to squirt them at the same time as they cant seem to ever get their wings very wet no matter how big the bowl i give them  And silly spuddy wont even use the big bowl! he will drink from it but he insists on only using a stupidly small bowl to bath in


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv tried all different kind of tubs dishes bowls but will they go in er no


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The only time mine take a bath is when on eggs and then they just get their head and chest wet so its to the shower for them. They don't mind and they get excited when I come into their room after turning on the shower.


----------

